# Escambia River



## jmw70 (Jun 6, 2012)

I have been wanting to fish around the mouth of Escambia River for specks and Reds. I was wonder where a good place is to launch a kayak. I see there is some launches right there by highway 90 but wasn't sure if you had to pay to launch. Any tips about what area to fish and what to use would also be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## robbiewoodcutter (Jun 30, 2011)

i prefer swamp house landing ,its $5 to launch but ive seen a bunch of people put in under the bridge on the escambia side


----------



## MerkDeez (Nov 20, 2011)

There is a cut on one of the smaller bridges in the center. People pull off and fish under the bridge. It's in a pretty good location. I would park there and tote the yak down.


----------



## grgrobards (Nov 15, 2011)

Simpson's River - second bridge coming out of Pace on the right next to the public fishing pier. Long paddle out to the mouth of Escambia but lots of water to fish. No fee.

Greg


----------



## jmw70 (Jun 6, 2012)

Ya I fish out of there some, I was just wondering if there was a place to launch on escambia so I don't have to make that long paddle. Thanks for all the reply's.


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

I don't live down there, but I lurk the boards hoping for tidbits about fishing for when we come down to visit several times per year... so this may not be useful but I found it somewhere along the way and saved a link on my laptop:

http://fishingdestinguide.com/boatramps-saltwater-PENSACOLA.html

There is one called Floridatown Park that says it may be tough for trailers but would think ok for yak. Check them out by clicking on the pins on the map.

Hope it helps
Sam


----------



## grgrobards (Nov 15, 2011)

I have put the yak in at Floridatown many times - Just as far to the mouth of Escambia River as if you put in at Simpsons and you have to cross the middle of the bay.

Greg


----------

